# Golden Angelfish



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone is keeping or has kept this fish. Centropyge aurantia

Specifically if you keep/kept it in a reef tank. I have read online that it is considered "with caution" and books said they eat corals. Talked to a few and most have it in reefs.

I am still thinking about it in my reef but I had bad experiences before since my coral beauty tried to eat my Duncan. Coral beauty's in my FOWLR which again may cause trouble if I put a golden angel in with it as the cb will likely woop the golden.

Thanks for any input.
J


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I have and love this fish.
As long as it is kept well fed, it won't likely bother your corals too much.
Mine has picked at an acan periodically, but not devoured anything like my old lemonpeel angel. Golden angels are absolutely stunning fish, and though likely to be shy at first, it will soon become the star of your tank. But just so you know, they do better in pairs.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Teemee for your response! Do you have clams with it and what do you feed your angelfish if you don't mind me asking. 

I've read online that they do better in pairs but I don't know how to tell the sexes apart lol


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Thanks Teemee for your response! Do you have clams with it and what do you feed your angelfish if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I've read online that they do better in pairs but I don't know how to tell the sexes apart lol


apparently it doesn't matter about male/female pairings - they just do better in twos... If you have the opportunity to get a 2 at the same time - Ken occasionally gets them in and IMHO, he's your best bet - I would go for it. I have a 30g, so 2 would push my already high bioload over the top...
I feed all of my fish alternately veggie flakes and a mixture of frozen cyclopeeze, nutramar ova, hikari spirulina brine, and mysis, soaked in a bit of selcon or zoe. I do have a clam - my angel has never ever bothered it.
I wish more people would go for this fish... its colour and shape are really unique...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

and here is a pic of mine...


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated. Your fish is STUNNING!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks  I'd have to agree!


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, but Teemee, where did you find the Nutramar Ova?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Killerbunny said:


> Sorry to hijack, but Teemee, where did you find the Nutramar Ova?


I get it from Reef Concept, in Quebec. As far as I can tell they're the closest, but if you find someone else locally, please let me know


----------

